# NinjaTrader 7 - Guppy Count Back Line



## Swimmy (9 July 2011)

Hi all,

Has anyone out there managed to code DG's count back line in NT 7? I seem to be  

Best regards,

Swimmy.


----------



## Swimmy (13 July 2011)

Righto - if I manage to get the thing coded in NT7 I'll put a note up here. Don't hold your breath though.

In the mean time if someone out there can lend a hand that would be tops. Regards,

Swimmy


----------

